# shin-guards for dirt jumping?



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

well after really taking a nice hit to my shins riding some dj's. it got me wondering. i wear shin-guards for downihilling and freeriding. and occasionally dirtjumping. i really dont liek to wear them for djing becuase i have the roach dh pads and there pretty bulky.

so my question is how many people use shin-guards while djing, and if u do which shin-guards do u use? or recomend?


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

For bigger stuff(trials and the like)- fox launch

If Im jumpin- 10 doller walmart soccer shin guards. cheap. ugly. and it works.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

661 race lites?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Try seperates like the shadow conspiracy knee pads and lizard skins shin guards..

http://www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

lizard skin knee/shin


----------



## Chone (Jun 17, 2006)

Get low profile Adidas style soccer shinguards, they work the best as far as cooling go and the protection is more than enough, you won't even know they are there, I use them for both biking and soccer and they are awesome for either.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Chone said:


> Get low profile Adidas style soccer shinguards, they work the best as far as cooling go and the protection is more than enough, you won't even know they are there, I use them for both biking and soccer and they are awesome for either.


i was thinking about takign some of my old old soccer cleats and cuttign them up, then sewing them into an old pair of jeans. custom mabes? i think it could be cool


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

austinb89 said:


> i was thinking about takign some of my old old soccer cleats and cuttign them up, then sewing them into an old pair of jeans. custom mabes? i think it could be cool


That sounds awesome, I say go for it, and I might even try that myself! Good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

I use lizard skins shin guards, they're reall comfortable because the outside is neoprene type stuff


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

bedheadben said:


> That sounds awesome, I say go for it, and I might even try that myself! Good idea:thumbsup:


when i said soccer cleats, i meant shinguard of coruse though. sewing cleats in wouldnt worjk at all, shinguards would though. if i get aroudn to doign it ill post pics


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i just use tdl t-bone knee garuds,, they do actually go almost half way down my shin. havent had a problem yet.


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

661 veggies. Knee and shin


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

661 racelites, sometimes


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I use AXO TMKP'S they are great for DH and DJ'ing, plus I can even pedal with them.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Leethal said:


> Try seperates like the shadow conspiracy knee pads and lizard skins shin guards..
> 
> http://www.unionstreetbikes.com


good advice. Lee's no genius but he's all about protection so I think you can trust him on this one. I often don't wear any knee pads at all and just go with shin guards. Its not as hot and easier to fit into girl pants that way too.


----------

